# HELP my St Augustine sod is dying



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

I planted st Augustine sod a month ago and it's already dead? I have no idea what's going on and can't find any answers. It looked beautiful for about the first 3 weeks then after I cut it, it slowly started to turn brown and it spread to the whole lawn.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

green scat is a sign of sod webworms... get on your hands and knees and look for the little boogers - try the areas where the green and the brown grass meet. You will find them there. Treat accordingly.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Look at the left blades, send pics of that. It's either a fungus or insect problem. St Augustine is a sensitive turf so you as well get on a program for both.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

How much sun do you get there?


----------



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

It gets about 4-6 hours of direct light. Up close are a bunch of nat like bugs flying around. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Worms. Look at this blade of grass. Clearly been attacked by something with chewing mouthparts.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Again, go to the areas that appear to be untouched. The worms will eat their way to the healthy grass. Get on your hands and knees and comb over the area thoroughly. They are there - we have scat and we have leafblades that have been chewed on. Go find the good grass, that's where they're going!! Don't report back with pictures of dead / already eaten grass, they have moved on from there.


----------



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

I combed for 15 minutes and these lil guys are all I could find.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

moochiemeek12 said:


> I combed for 15 minutes and these lil guys are all I could find.


So the top one (larger critter) is what we were looking for. Some of the pics you posted had chewed up blades...but also had relatively new growth that appeared to be untouched - in the same pic. Worms definitely moved thru the yard, but maybe it wasn't too bad - judging by the scale, though, there are probably quite a bit more left. Find a product that will deal with armyworms / webworms

e: https://entomology.unl.edu/turfent/documnts/swebwrms.shtml


----------



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

once i apply the product will i have to re sod? i havnt had any new growth for about a week now. any tips and what products to use would be great. this is my first lawn so i can research for days and still not know what to do..


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

moochiemeek12 said:


> once i apply the product will i have to re sod? i havnt had any new growth for about a week now. any tips and what products to use would be great. this is my first lawn so i can research for days and still not know what to do..


Fortunately, these pricks are just foliage consumers...they leave the crowns alone. You should see some new growth in the near future...assuming you can kill them

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/insect-and-animal-control/insecticides/7298797?x429=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4PORhfP25AIVhYbACh1MLQi9EAQYASABEgJlR_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds - feel free to shop for a cheaper price....it was just the first thing that popped up


----------



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

Here's an update. I raked out all the dead blades and I cannot believe how much there was. I applied an insecticide and fungicide so hopefully the lawn starts to recover. Thanks for all the help!


----------

